# Mingos



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

I have been trying to catch some mingos for a while know and never had any luck so could anybody help me and share some coordinates that holds mingos Thanks!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

bellview268219,

What size is your boat and how far out have you been looking for mingo? It's not necessary to travel out too far but the best quality of mongos is out near the edge in 165' - 225'.

Near shore 7-11 miles in 70'-90' (rocks & ledges) are holding plenty of schoolies, I think you wont have much luck to have some one post their mingo honey holes on an open forum . It's going to be O' gulf parking lot for the next severl weeks so, you could just look for the groups of boats and try around them to begin.

Good luck & tight lines!

Jimmy


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

go to the edge work up and down it they are there if u dont get out 15 miles or more they are hit or miss


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Drop a two hook rig baited with squid, down to the bottom, almost anywhere on the edge. Cant miss!


----------

